# OLA check failure with TCPConnector



## RenZO (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello,

First, I need to explain what is OLA: Open Lighting Architecture. OLA is a framework for lighting purposes, so it provides a way to use DMX and RDM protocols (used in theaters and many shows). Transport could be over IP or USB devices. More infos and code on the website: http://www.openlighting.org/

We now have buildbot slaves, and one running on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE. Build is ok, but we have an error with `make check` as shown here:
http://buildbot.openlighting.org/bu...make check/logs/common-network-test-suite.log

And the code is there:
https://github.com/OpenLightingProject/ola/tree/master/common/network

For information, we have an OpenBSD slave with the same error, and a NetBSD one without errors. If anyone understand this code and knows where the problem could be, please help us. 
RenZO


----------



## RenZO (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally, Simon found a fix before the 0.9.1 release.
Find here the main fix :
https://github.com/OpenLightingProject/ ... 5e1efa572c


----------

